# Hiring a live band vs playing with a laptop (solo project)



## metal_sam14 (May 17, 2011)

Hey guys, thought I might pick your brains on this one!

So I am currently finalizing my début album for my solo project:
The Sam Locke Solo Project | Facebook

I want to play the music live, obviously being 1 person this poses a problem. the way I see it, I have 2 choices:

1. hire a live band and pay them to back me up live
or
2. run a laptop with backing tracks

I will probably run a laptop with the band anyway with a click track + synths to save hiring a keyboard player.

so what do you guys think, do you have any personal experiences or advice on this topic?

EDIT: forgot to mention, the music is instrumental prog rock/prog metal


----------



## 5656130 (May 17, 2011)

Lots of cons to having a band like paying them and them having to learn the songs, but there's one huge pro to this because who wants to see a guy play along to a computer? I mean think about would you really wanna see one guy up there playing along to some music?


----------



## signalgrey (May 17, 2011)

if you are gonna do the laptop thing..you gotta step up your live show in some other way.
Also remember how hardware dependent you will be. Its not like breaking a string if your comp has a error mid song or over heats or whatever.


----------



## metal_sam14 (May 17, 2011)

signalgrey said:


> if you are gonna do the laptop thing..you gotta step up your live show in some other way.
> Also remember how hardware dependent you will be. Its not like breaking a string if your comp has a error mid song or over heats or whatever.



I did consider this, I was thinking a projector with a video running for the whole set, similar to the new AAL stage show they have going on, might make it a bit more interesting?


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (May 17, 2011)

I've played solo with laptop, doing Dream Theater, Satriani and original progressive metal.

Everyone loved it and were very impressed. HOWEVER...

It's quite nerve wracking! I had my foot on the monitor and my leg nearly wobbled it off the stage through adrenaline, at one show.

I also had the laptop fail 1x and no FX also 1 time. You have to be disciplined with the setup and strip down to insure no errors. The problems were from using external sound card for guitar tones and not disabling built in sound card as USB had to plugged in before PC witched on, or something I can't remember now. didn't take long to fix but wasn't fun.

It's the best sound ever, super tight, but lacking visually and all that stuff. very cheap though and you need only rehearse yourself! 

Do it, see how it goes, record the shows and if it works out well , find a band to play it and write together in the future.


can't listen to your music online ; says "You must like this to listen" OR "You must share this ...* Face book = CIA datamining... Stupid website.


----------



## metal_sam14 (May 17, 2011)

Ryan-ZenGtr- said:


> I've played solo with laptop, doing Dream Theater, Satriani and original progressive metal.
> 
> Everyone loved it and were very impressed. HOWEVER...
> 
> ...



Thanks mate! that gives me hope for the solo route


----------



## McCap (May 17, 2011)

I would also make dependent on the location.

In a concert situation with different bands playing I would feel odd standing alone on stage.
I' ve played once to playback at my luthier party, where everyone was invited to present something and it was fun. More like a clinic sort of thing. I just brought the playback tracks on my USB stick. Easy.

If you don't need the laptop for your guitar I would just bring an mp3 player with the playbacks and good connectivity.


----------



## BrainArt (May 17, 2011)

One word: Buckethead.



Most of the time he plays with backing tracks, but every once in a while, he'll have a bassist and drummer playing along with him.


----------



## metal_sam14 (May 17, 2011)

^ thats pretty cool


----------



## Winspear (May 17, 2011)

5656130 said:


> who wants to see a guy play along to a computer?



This is the only con that I can see. 

I guess, similarly to the discussion in this thread,
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/157788-ethics-pride-music-production.html
that it depends on the 'context' of your 'band'. 
If it's some kind of experimental progressive thing, then I see no problem with playing solo live. I would happily have seen Tosin live before the band was formed, etc. If it's a more generic, then yes I think the majority of people would be dissapointed by a solo live show. 
That's the same kind of idea that I was thinking in that thread - the more generic the music, the more it is 'cheating' to do lots of editing, because it seems more live orientated. If it could be thought of as 'art music' - then I don't care how it's made or if the parts are possible to play.


----------



## SirMyghin (May 17, 2011)

PLayback can't convey the energy of a band, which is why I would say get a band. It is just more fun playing with people too. Honestly, I doubt I would go watch someone play with a laptop, Buckethead is probably the only exception.


----------



## metal_sam14 (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for the thoughts guys, valid points on both sides


----------



## ZXIIIT (May 18, 2011)

We've never had a drummer live, yet we bring out the "live" part of our performance every time we play to the point where it takes a couple of songs for the people in the back to realize there is no drummer. We just recently got a bass player for the first time ever too  (been using tracks)

Make sure your backing tracks are well established (but always be prepared for that error!) and that your putting a show to the music (not just standing there)

Aside from that, I recommend getting a live keyboard player and a bass player, keep the drums on a track plus any other background synths or effects.


----------



## Knight (May 21, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, what program(s) would you use if you went with the laptop idea?


----------



## danieluber1337 (May 21, 2011)

Two of which I know are LiveProfessor (which I think is still in beta, but kinda cool..) and Cantabile.

If you're really serious about it, Cantabile Performer seems like a no-brainer. It looks super thought-out.


----------



## metal_sam14 (May 22, 2011)

danieluber1337 said:


> Two of which I know are LiveProfessor (which I think is still in beta, but kinda cool..) and Cantabile.
> 
> If you're really serious about it, Cantabile Performer seems like a no-brainer. It looks super thought-out.



Thanks mate those are really cool programs, will look into it


----------



## Guitarchitect (May 23, 2011)

I've done both. I think how well one approach goes over vs. another really depends on the performer, the material and the venue.

I'll start with the band approach.

Pluses for using a band:


More visually stimulating
Less likelihood of complete sonic meltdown (i.e. laptop fail)
There's something to be said about the energy generated by a band locking in together. It's really difficult to generate that energy with a laptop.
Musical Stimulation. A band can push and pull the material in unexpected ways and make the performances different. Also, band members can potentially take on other collaborative roles and help with new material, etc. 
Other people get to help share expenses - rehearsal space/driving, etc.


Having said that there's a lot of positives to be said for playing with a laptop.


Great Sound
Easier rehearsals
Easier to schedule gigs
Lower overhead for touring
Better split of the door for pay ; )


I've seen some brilliant solo artists, but almost always the collaborative aspect of music is what makes a live show engaging to me.

Besides - I've seen people physically rock out with just a laptop and it's more weird than engaging....

The drag is - one of biggest assets to augmenting a laptop would be a drummer, and a drummer has enough set up and additional needs to perform that you almost might as well go with a full band.

If you're touring - no question. Laptop is the way to go. Infinitely lower overhead...

One final compromise may be this.

There was a band in Boston I used to go see all the time called the Willard Grant Conspiracy. They played kind of dark slow folkish music but had a BIG group (as in 8-10 people on the stage). When they dug in it sounded HUGE - I've never seen a band open a sonic vortex like that on a stage....

Anyway, they did their first tour. Shows in Germany. Lost a lot of money. Turns out flying a bunch of guys and their gear to Germany, putting them all up and feeding them costs a lot of money.

Willard Grant Conspiracy, was essentially one guy - Robert - who sand and wrote songs. So he did something really smart. After they got 3-4 cds out. He relocated someplace cheaper. Then essentially he had pickup bands all over the country. I don't know how it worked specifically, but maybe he could send a set list and some mp3s to people he already played with - come into town and then bang out a set after a rehearsal or two.

MUCH trickier with the type of music you're doing - but if you work out a network of collaborators, and have sequences/mp3s of the music you're doing - you might be able to have different people you collaborate with in different places. And if you go to their towns - they might even have a couch you can sleep on as well.

Good Luck! I'm interested to see how it works out for you.


----------



## metal_sam14 (May 23, 2011)

^ thanks mate that was super helpful! a lot of food for thought in there


----------



## danieluber1337 (May 30, 2011)

Guitarchitect said:


> Then essentially he had pickup bands all over the country. I don't know how it worked specifically, but maybe he could send a set list and some mp3s to people he already played with - come into town and then bang out a set after a rehearsal or two.



That's what Bulb wants to do with... well, Bulb. Wants to tour with a bassist (i think) and fill the rest of the spots with people around the venue.


----------



## brutalwizard (May 31, 2011)

danieluber1337 said:


> That's what Bulb wants to do with... well, Bulb. Wants to tour with a bassist (i think) and fill the rest of the spots with people around the venue.




i think bulb has to little time on his hands with periphery and doing VOMS album

what are you talking about


----------



## Stealth7 (May 31, 2011)

Insidious Decrepancy and Putrid Pile are both one man Brutal Death Metal bands that play live to a drum machine... Completely different style of music to what you're going to play though.




If they do it I don't see why you couldn't do the same thing with out any problems.


----------



## metal_sam14 (May 31, 2011)

^  they were fucking great! thanks for that man


----------

